# Hausgrind - Batch 3



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have being on the Batch 3 listing since mid-January for the Hausgrind for my first introduction into grinding coffee based on the rave reviews.

It is now 3/4 months later and I am still drinking coffee using pre-ground stale coffee as I do not want to buy an inferior manual grinder (and have no use for an electric one). Now I have asked the question previously whether it is worth just buying the Porlex grinder as the use will be solely for the Aeropress and V60 or keep holding out for this grinder (if it ever comes back into production)?

I think the main issue has being the lack of contact from the producer of the Hausgrind - if we were all given any kind of contact regarding production troubles that would be understandable but to not even establish any kind of contact with potential customers who are asking questions/sending emails everyday seems very unprofessional. I did see Peter at the LCF and although he was a nice guy and understandably under a lot of pressure with the demand for his product, I do not think this takes away from the common courtesy that a single update would give to potential buyers who check this forum every day for an update. If there was a similar product being offered elsewhere, I would not hesitate to take my business there due to this lack of contact. /rant over

I am just looking forward to the day where I can make consistent brewed coffee with freshly ground beans! :-/

Shaun


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd just get a Hario mini for the moment. Can always be used when camping or something later on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you planning to use it for Espresso or brewed or both may I ask...

If brewed then lido 2 possibly?


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Just brewed - aeropress and v60. The Lido 2 looks good but is expensive when adding on all delivery / customs charges from US.

I may just have to pick up the porlex and hope it is consistent enough I'm bored of waiting now....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

shaunlawler said:


> Just brewed - aeropress and v60. The Lido 2 looks good but is expensive when adding on all delivery / customs charges from US.
> 
> I may just have to pick up the porlex and hope it is consistent enough I'm bored of waiting now....


Try to pick up a mini porlex for around £35 (I got mine from Prufrocks in London) and that will serve you well for the time being. Its well designed and can easily be taken on holiday etc. I recently took my hausgrind on holiday wrapped in two layers of bubble wrap and it took up half my bag! Bit of a pain to transport due to not wanting to damage the lovely wood. Also porlex is considerably lighter. Grind consistency doesn't compare however.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Buy a porlex then flog it on here once you receive the Hausgrind.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Try to pick up a mini porlex for around £35 (I got mine from Prufrocks in London) and that will serve you well for the time being. Its well designed and can easily be taken on holiday etc. I recently took my hausgrind on holiday wrapped in two layers of bubble wrap and it took up half my bag! Bit of a pain to transport due to not wanting to damage the lovely wood. Also porlex is considerably lighter. Grind consistency doesn't compare however.


Luckily I do just work off Leather Lane where Prufrock is so may pop down today to buy one. Although it is annoying to know I will be getting a grinder which is not as consistent.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

shaunlawler said:


> Luckily I do just work off Leather Lane where Prufrock is so may pop down today to buy one. Although it is annoying to know I will be getting a grinder which is not as consistent.


I should have also mentioned that, as you experienced, Peter is a top chap but communication isn't his strongest point.

He'd rather be making things in his shed. Have you enquired on facebook? He more frequently checks and updates that than email.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There isn't a lot of merit In debating strong and weak points of peters as a business man again . Suffice to say There has been an update on the knock Facebook site since the 18th march ,

The OP could try looking on eBay for a bargain vintage hand grinder also .

there are a couple of people with way more knowledge on hand grinders than that could give you a head up if you find something on eBay .


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm gonna give it one more month - I have waited this long!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It is worth the wait


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe the wait will be worth it







but it would be nice to have some form of communication to have a better idea of when we could expect to get one.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldnt disagree

I wonder what the resale value is right now - supply and demand and all that


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd sell mine for £300 lol!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll swap mine for a slayer... anyone?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'll swap mine for a slayer... anyone?


Which album ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Which album ?


Priceless....


----------



## Bob_McBob (Apr 5, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Have you enquired on facebook? He more frequently checks and updates that than email.


The last time he posted anything on Facebook was about 1 1/2 months ago on 18 March. There are numerous unanswered complaints on his wall about tampers arriving 4+ weeks late and a complete lack of communication


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As I understand it he is working night and day, even forgoing his family holiday over Easter to keep on building the Hausgrinds and there is only him doing it and only one pair of hands to do everything. I do belive he is almost on top of the demand for them now and once batch 4 starts going out hopes to then have them in stock to sell "off the shelf".


----------

